# Help!! Cat won't come out from under the bed!!!



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello everyone, so we finally moved into our home. It is so nice, but one big problem my baby (cat) Danna doesn't like our new place. She won't come out from under the bed. She won't eat, or drink water, and she gets scared really easy. I think she misses our old place. She is probably home sick. This new place is a second story house. The old one just one story. This one is all tile and wood floors. The old one all carpet. She has her own room. I even bought a cat tree house, but she is not interested.I bought a big carpet to and placed it in the room still no success. After I get home from work work, I take her out from under the bed because I feel bad that she is there all day. When I take her out, she clings to like a child that doesn't want to be let go of mommy. I am so sad because I think that she is not happy at our new house. I understand her because it is kind weird for me being in a new place too. Is there any hope that Danna will ever come out from under the bed?


----------



## chasekwe (May 5, 2011)

How long has this been going on?


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*Since*

We moved to our home last Thursday.. I take her out..and force her to eat...well she eats a little bit but then she runs to me for me to hold her. If I put her downs, she runs and goes under the bed..


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Put her in her room and leave the door shut with her food, water and litter box. Don't force her out from under the bed, just sit with her and chat with her and let her get comfortable in the room (keep it closed at all times unless she asks to come out). Once she is comfortable in her room you can go from there.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> Put her in her room and leave the door shut with her food, water and litter box. Don't force her out from under the bed, just sit with her and chat with her and let her get comfortable in the room (keep it closed at all times unless she asks to come out). Once she is comfortable in her room you can go from there.


This.

Need to work at her pace, not the pace you want.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> Put her in her room and leave the door shut with her food, water and litter box. Don't force her out from under the bed, just sit with her and chat with her and let her get comfortable in the room (keep it closed at all times unless she asks to come out). Once she is comfortable in her room you can go from there.


+1

Expand her territory at *her pace* and slowly. Imagine you arrived in a huge unfamiliar place. You're trying to get your barings and then your mommy forcefully takes you out from your safe place under the bed and shows you around this huge scary place. 

Of course there's hope. As Sinatra-Butters states, all you need to do is let her be in her room. Shut the door so the place doesn't appear so big. Let her stew in there. When you come home, go in there and sit around reading a book, talking to her, going on your laptop etc. Your familiar presence will help her get integrated. 

As to the amount of time it'll take, it all depends on the cat. Just as a rough idea although it's an unfair comparison since Cap'n Jack was a stray whereas yours isn't.... it took 6 weeks before Cap'n Jack was given free rein in a 2 storey house. I'm also convinced that his time in captivity helped build proper litterbox habits. So that also might be a bonus for you in the new environment.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*I...*

I spend time with her when I get home from work. I force her to eat..and I take her out because I hate seeing her all day under the bed. Although when I take her from under the bed I carry her, and she clings to me for dear life. I carry her down stairs so she can see there is nothing downstairs. One good thing though she comes out night from under the bed to sleep with my husband and I at night..that is a progress..


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*...*



Lineth said:


> I spend time with her when I get home from work. I force her to eat..and I take her out because I hate seeing her all day under the bed. Although when I take her from under the bed I carry her, and she clings to me for dear life. I carry her down stairs so she can see there is nothing downstairs. One good thing though she comes out night from under the bed to sleep with my husband and I at night..that is a progress..


Ohh when I say hate it I mean I feel sad for her. I think she gets tired of being stuck under the bed all day long. I close the door when I get home from work, pet her and sit on the floor with her. She comes to me for me to snuggle with her. She loves that.


----------

